# favorite quiver



## danmc (Jun 23, 2007)

What sort of quiver do people here favor?  In particular I'm interested in what you take hunting.  Anything you've tried and not liked?

Thanks
-Dan


----------



## Al33 (Jun 23, 2007)

I like the Selway and Thunderhorn Boa quivers that attach to my longbows. Never could get used to using a back quiver. Some side quivers are OK but I much prefer the bow quivers.
Hal Rowland uses a side quiver that I think I would like. It holds the arrows separately and stationary and is attached to a sholder strap so it just hangs at the side. Easily pushed to the rear when going through brush.

I used a kwickie-Kuiver on one of my recurves for years and liked being able to take it on and off as needed with the quick release system.


----------



## frankwright (Jun 23, 2007)

Dan, I have tried most of them. I love the look and feel of a good back quiver and I have two good ones but they just do not work well with carrying a tree stand or back pack as I often do.

I have never liked the weight a bow quiver adds to a longbow but I think it actually helps the balance on a recurve. It is a very good way to carry arrows though. I bought a small, light Eagles Flight quiver and I am going to try it this season.

Hip quivers just do not work well in most of the terrain we hunt around here. It is hard to get yourself through some of the brush and briars let alone a quiver hanging on your hip. Plus they wave around when you walk.

I used a Simmons tube quiver for two years. It does protect your arrows very well and is easy to use. I disliked it because even with the cloth cover it sounds like a plastic milk jug when you bump a tree ot sticks hit it.

The one that works best for me is a homemade "Asbell" style quiver. It can be adjusted to ride high in your armpit when stalking or slid behind your back. It can also be hung close by in the tree stand.

I know several guys that like the little 3 arrow Kwik-3 from Kwikee. it is small light and can be removed when you are in your stand.

The only type I have never used is the Lakota or Side Stalker types.

Good luck with your quiver search.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 23, 2007)

top to bottom-----
boa small fry
kinati quiver
eagles flight-
all hold 4 arrows and are very quiet----







i own 2 small fry's, 2 kinati's and 3 eagles flight------GOOD STUFF !


----------



## JSOG (Jun 23, 2007)

My favorite..... as modeled by Timo..

N check out that sturgeuon bow! Grrrrrrrrrrr 






Its soft sided.... no noise... n holds 8 to 15, dependin on size.


----------



## danmc (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks.  I'll look at some of the ones mentioned here.


----------



## Slasher (Jun 24, 2007)

anyone that doesn't attach to the bow....


----------



## FVR (Jun 24, 2007)

I prefer the plains style.  I can wear it like a back quiver, slide it down and around to go through brush or just take off the strap and run my belt through it for a hip quiver.

I have tried and tried bow quivers and I just can't stand them.

Back quivers are great at the shoots, but getting through the brush with them just sucks.

I had a quiver I made years ago, it's since been misplaced.  It was one of the old Bear big bow quivers.  I converted it to a hip quiver.  It held 7 arrows, the back part of the quiver I used to hold my WWII machete.

Need to find another one of the old quivers to alter.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey KYlongbow you dont have an extra Eagles flight you would wqant to trade do you? I am lookin for one.


----------



## Slingblade (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm liking my Dawgware quiver more and more.  Like JSOG said, holds plenty of ammo, supplies and it keeps my white fletchings plumb hid while I'm tromping around through the woods.


----------



## garndawg (Jun 28, 2007)

Slasher said:


> anyone that doesn't attach to the bow....



I tried to use a bow quiver, but I just didn't get used to the weight and noise.  I've got a Hoyt Protec and tried the kwikee, a two-piece Trophy Ridge, and a two-piece Fuse and just couldn't get the buzz out.  Thought about Alpine's soft loc, but decided I'd try the Safari back-quiver this season.  Less weight on the bow when gliding through the woods.

Disclaimer:  I spend most of archery season stalking/scouting, so I don't carry a treestand on my back until rifle starts.

I'll let ya'll know how the backquiver works out come September!


----------



## ky_longbow (Jun 29, 2007)

Revive- sorry bud- all mine are in use- my oldest son snagged one of 'em------


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 21, 2007)

Check out this one that I made.


----------



## FVR (Jul 21, 2007)

That's nice.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jul 22, 2007)

I saw that one over on the wall, you did reall good, that is such a cool design.

Here is one I made up just recently.


----------



## FVR (Jul 22, 2007)

Here is one I made years ago.


----------

